# A list of things to do when you arrive - Parts 1 to 4



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *



Here's a list I flung together on what you need to do when you've landed in Australia. As I live in Victoria, it has a slant towards that State but the general gist is the same for all States.

I've had to publish this in 4 parts as it's quite long.
Sit down, get a cuppa, it's a long one!

Pick up a copy of "On Arrival" magazine at the airport; it contains lots of ideas, information and helpful websites.

Collect hire car and check into accommodation. Try not to sleep through the day.

Take a few days to get over the journey and explore the area.

*Activate bank account*
Set up a savings plan for emergencies, ie. Dental work, unexpected trips back to the UK etc.

Explore the area or suburb you think you would like to live in and ask the locals as many questions as possible

Guide to Public Transport (timetables for trains and buses)
Viclink - Your guide to public transport in Melbourne and Victoria

Arrange a house rental and start reviewing some accommodation property options.

When filling out application form, put at the top of the rental application form “recently emigrated from the UK and will offer 3 months rental in advance in cash”

Viewing days are often arranged rather than an individual viewing, most agents won’t let you come and pickup the keys and view a property straight away. They tend to have days where several interested people go along but they tend to have them every few days.

Build up a list of estate agents and their addresses, ask when calling if they have any other similar properties. They may not be that forthcoming so the best thing to do is drive to their offices, go to the front desk where they will have printed lists of all properties. Once you have these lists drive to the house and see what its like from the outside. If its good (and many aren’t) call the agent and find out when it can be viewed. 

Its very exhausting but you can get maybe 3 or 4 viewed a day if you can get the timing right.

*When you’ve found a rental*:
*	go through the inventory with the Rental Agent etc so any damages are logged down- be scrupulously detailed
*	Take a video of EVERYTHING
*	Turn on taps to see if there’s good water pressure.
*	Check how much the water tank holds (160L for 3-5 people, 250L for 4-6 people)
*	When moving in, make sure that all existing defects with the property are marked on a sheet with both you and the owner (or agent) having a copy. Ask the agent for the checklist used in final inspections and work from this. In particular pay attention to anything like carpet stains, wall marks, oil stains in garage, scratches on windows/mirrors, hooks on walls, etc
*	If buying a plot of land, get a soil test done or put in an offer for land ‘subject to soil test’

Once you’ve decided which house you like, the agent will give you an application form, get it filled in (these are handed out at each viewing) and back to them asap. Now depending on the agent and the circumstances it may take only a couple of days to process and you then get the keys. Easy as that.

There may be a delay if the agent has to send your application to the owner who then takes a week to decide before saying yes or no. If there is a delay like that just carry on viewing properties until you know for sure if you have it.

Short term furnished rental
Short term furnished lets comprise of accommodations available to let for relatively short periods of time (e.g. weekly, monthly). Corporate let or serviced apartments and holiday lets would fall under this category.

A variety of standards are available, but usually they are relatively well equipped with everything you would expect to find in a basic house, such as kitchen equipment, furniture, and sometimes bedding and towels. They are often quite highly priced, but with the added convenience of a living layout (a full house or apartment all to yourself), rather than just a room, so you can just do your own thing. This often makes a particularly attractive proposition over a hotel to families with children. Some short-term furnished rentals include a weekly or twice weekly service where the living space is cleaned and the bed linen and towels replaced. Some are specifically for migrants, and will provide a food package and pick up from the airport on arrival.

A big advantage of this option is that, as with hotels, you can arrange it easily before you leave the UK, making one less thing on the to do list once you arrive.

Longer-term rental
In some areas, in particular inner city, rental properties are at a premium, so you have to be quick off the mark once they are listed if you find something you like. Be prepared to make a quick decision and have deposits and applications ready to roll asap or you could miss out.

Each agency has an application form which you will need to fill in, an example can be found here, http://www.raywhite.com/im/raywhite/documents/Tenancy Application Form.pdf

The forms are unlikely to differ much from agency to agency, but you will need the form from the agency the accommodation is listed with. You should be able to get a form when you view the property, but if you are in a high demand area and want to be ahead of the game collect a few forms from each of the rental agents offices first. Some agents will require one application form for each adult living in the house.

Regarding documentation, most agents work on the 100 point check (like the banks) so you will need documentation to add up to 100 points. Take photocopies of the relevant documents with you so you are good to go. 

You should also carry evidence of rent/mortgage payments in the UK or references from those companies.

Rent is often listed per week, and you are likely to be required to pay the first two weeks rent in advance along with a bond (deposit), which is usually four weeks rent. Some people find that due to their newly acquired zero credit rating, paying several months rent in advance is the best option.

Unfurnished rental
If you manage to find an unfurnished rental for the medium term soon after you arrive you will most likely be keen to move into it as soon as possible. If you decided to ship the minimum of personal items from the UK and are planning to buy new once you arrive in Aus then you can start your purchasing frenzy and furnish your new accommodation with everything you need immediately.

If, however, you have chosen to ship your belongings from the UK, there are a few options available to you:

Ship early and stay with relatives in the UK before you leave, so that your belongings arrive around the same time as you.

Buy the bare essentials that you could make do with for the weeks until your own furniture turns up.

Rent some furniture - furniture rental is a lot more common in Australia than it is in the UK, and can therefore offer a suitable short term solution for some. Below are a few Aus-wide furniture companies, and you may also find local companies in the area that you are moving to.

Furniture Rental and Relocation Furniture Hire Australia - Living Edge Furniture Rental
Furniture Rental Australia and Furniture Hire by PABS Furniture Rentals
PHD Rentals :: Furniture Hire Sydney & Brisbane Australia :: Electrical Appliance Rentals :: Car Rentals
Furniture Hire Sydney Appliance Hire Furniture Rental Appliance Rental Lounge TV Washing Machine DVD Dryer Sydney
Furniture Rental Australia. Hire Office Furniture, Rent Relocation Furniture, Rent Event Furniture Hire. Valiant Hire Rents Furniture Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane.

Others have found that they can get by with buying a few items to keep them ticking over until their shipment arrives. For example:

Garden furniture which can initially be used as a dining table. Airbeds which can be used for visitors in the future. Cheap kitchen equipment which can be purchased from Ikea, Big W, Target or similar. A small TV which can be used as the main one then moved to the bedroom once the shipment arrives.

Yard/garage sales also tend to be more common than in the UK and offer a good opportunity to buy temporary solutions at knock down prices.

Now go to Parts 2, 3 & 4 which incorporate buying a car, health insurance, australian school system etc

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*A list of things to do when you arrive - Part 2*

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *


Register for electricity/gas (online)

Some providers: 

AGL :
AGL - Competitive gas and electricity rates - Request an Energy Offer

Red Energy : Red Energy - Supplier of Electricity to Homes in Victoria, Australia
TRUenergy: Electricity, Energy, Electricity Company, Energy Company - TRUenergy

Set up regular payments for utilities: may have to pay a deposit as you don’t have credit (approx $80).

Advise removal company of new address

Get a landline installed and set up internet access in your rental. 
(find out who owns the line first).

Check out Whirlpool - Australian Broadband News for Broadband deals 

Skype

You can use Skype or another VOIP (Voice Over Internet Provider) phone that you can plug into your computer - free international calls. Use an appropriate website or program (skype or messenger) and plug the phone in and your away.

If you get trouble with delays it could be your broadband provider or the phone or the computer or anything in between so make sure everything is in tip top condition - try your neighbour/friend/work computer to see if you can isolate exactly what the problem is!

Also, now available is a corded phone - VOIP CORDLESS phones that can be used anywhere in the house.

An alternative is to use phone cards. We use this one Go Beyond Phone Card and Go Beyond Calling Card

Daybreak Phone Card - International Calling Cards with instant pin delivery

Transfer driving licence

Overseas drivers - licences : VicRoads
(In Victoria, UK driving licence will only be valid for 3 months after arrival). Turn up with lots of ID, including your proof of residence in Victoria (i.e. rental agreement) and passport, etc. 

VicRoads 
71 Hartnett Drive
Seaford, Victoria 3198

Opening hours:	Monday to Thursday - 8:30am - 4:30pm,
Friday - 8:30am - 5:00pm unless otherwise stated

Telephone number for all customer service centres : 13 11 71
(operating hours: 8:30am to 5:00pm Mon - Fri, 8:30am to 2:00pm Sat)

Go to Medicare. (you can only apply 7-10 days *after *arrival). You will be given a small slip, this will do until your Medicare card comes though. Also when applying ask about Medicare Safety Net and apply for that too http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au...-24-how-does-the-medicare-safety-net-work.pdf

Register with Centrelink: Centrelink are the government agency who deal with jobseeking and social security payments. They will be able to help you looking for work, getting your skills achieved external to Aus recognised, and seeking suitable training courses

Invite your neighbours around for drinks and focus on making new friends for us and our children.


Get a local mobile phone/SIM card
You can either buy a whole brand new phone or buy a new SIM to use in your UK mobile phone. Either way, you will probably need to opt for Pay as You Go for the first few months until you can get a credit rating in Aus.

If you are using a UK phone we will need to make sure it is unblocked before you can use a new SIM in it.

To buy a phone or a SIM card just visit the retailer of our choice. Most of them will have a store in most major towns, and we can locate them by visiting their website. Here are the main players:

3 – Three - Home
AAPT – www.aapt.com.au/
Optus – Optus - Welcome to Optus.com.au
Telstra – Welcome to Telstra.com
Virgin – Home â€“ Mobile phones, great rates, free voicemail in Oz. : thatâ€™s Virgin Mobile Australia
Vodafone – Vodafone Home

You will need an address to register our Pay as You Go, however a hotel address or temporary address seems to suffice.

Ask about offers as they don’t always advertise them.

For more info about Aussie mobile phones and to compare networks try these sites:

Apply for a tax file number: you will need to fill out form 4157, which is especially designed for permanent migrants and temporary visitors with work rights. This should be completed online wherever possible, but you can’t do it until you arrive in Australia, and you must have a street address (not a PO Box) where they can send your TFN any time in the next 28 days.

iar.ato.gov.au/iarweb/default.aspx?pid=4&sid=1&outcome=1

If you are unable to apply online you can download the form from here:

www.ato.gov.au/content/downloads/nat4157.pdf

then post it to:
Australian Taxation Office
PO Box 9942
Moonee Ponds, VIC 3039

Buy a cheap scanner/printer: lots of paperwork involved in finding a rental (application forms have to be in asap).

Buying a car & getting car insurance

You will probably find that the Asian manufacturers are a lot more prevalent (and usually better value) than the European brands in Aus, and it often makes sense to choose them as the parts are a lot closer geographically should we have a problem.

You can often find success negotiating on price, whether we're buying privately or from a dealer.

To get an idea of prices check out the following links before we set out to buy, and as a comparison once you have a model in mind:

www.autotrader.com.au/
CarGuide.com.au - Let us make your new and used car search easy at Car Guide.
Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au
Used Cars & New Cars for Sale | Car Sales | Car Reviews | drive.com.au
Red Book AU : Your site for New and Used vehicle prices

Victoria – RAC of Victoria RACT - Home

The vehicle should have a Safety Inspection Report (Pink Slip) – this verifies road worthiness. For more info visit the following link and select the authority for your region:

Registration & Licences - australia.gov.au

Once you have made the purchase you will need to transfer the registration (rego/green slip) to your name. You need to do this within 14 days of the purchase or you will pay a late fee. Standard rego is for 12 months, but if you buy a car it could be at any point through that period. For information on how to apply for the transfer visit the following:
How to register or transfer : VicRoads

If you are buying privately you can arrange for the motoring organisation in your area to check over the car for you before you buy for a small fee. 

You will also be required to pay Goods & Service Tax (GST) on your vehicle purchase. GST works on a sliding scale so the more your car is worth the more the GST will be. Once you register the car you will receive a tax bill for it. The amount taxed will vary from state to state.

Some car dealerships:

Toyota Dealership, Camberwell (Cannon Toyota) 610 Camberwell Road, Camberwell 3124

Car City, 411-473 Moorondah Highway, Ringwood (car city, melbourne, dealer, used cars for sale, used car finance)

Booran Holden, Dandenong: Booran Holden - Dandenong's used cars for sale on drive.com.au Australia

Car Insurance

Registration (rego) includes a compulsory insurance, known as the Green Slip, to cover Injury to third parties. It covers the owner or driver of the motor vehicle in the event of an accident against any legal liability or obligation that they may have to anyone that they injure, it only covers personal injury and NOT damage to other property, cars etc. Most people take out insurance on top of this, similar to the cover they would have had in the UK.

Fully comprehensive insurance is usually cheaper than you would expect to pay for the same cover in the UK, and if you find the right company they will honour your UK no claims (make sure you brought evidence of it with you). You may not be required to produce evidence of your no claims to take out the insurance, but if you have an accident you are likely to be asked for it, so it is advisable to keep it on file.

AAMI - Car Insurance Australia - AAMI Car Insurance Quotes - CTP Insurance - AAMI
Budget Direct - Car Insurance Australia – Multi Award Winning Car Insurance and Online Quotes – Budget Direct
ING - ING Car Insurance
NRMA - NRMA Insurance - NRMA Motoring & Services
RACQ - rac.com.au/go/insurance/motor

Make sure we know the road rules

If buying a car from a dealership, they may sort out insurance for you

Now, go to Part 3!

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*A list of things to do when you arrive - Part 3*

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *



HEALTH INSURANCE

Many Australians choose to take out some form of private medical insurance, medical insurance companies are referred to as funds. There are a wide range of cover options available from a variety of suppliers.

The Australian government provide information about private medical cover on the following web pages:

www.health.gov.au/privatehealth

and the Private Health Insurance Administration Council (PHIAC) also provide information and advice including a booklet designed to help you decide whether to take out private medical insurance:

Private Health Insurance Administration Council (PHIAC)

If we have existing health cover in the UK get a copy of the contract as some Australian companies will accept a ‘roll over’ and not make you have a ‘waiting period’

Types of cover

Ancillary cover will insure for what are considered to be those basics that Medicare don't account for, such as dentistry, optometry, podiatry etc.

Hospital cover allows you to choose who will treat us and in which hospital we will be treated (public or private). Do not assume that our full hospital bill will be covered as the level of cover differs from plan to plan.

Government incentives

There are a number of Government schemes in place to encourage those who can afford it to invest in private medical insurance and thus relieve some of the pressure on the public health system.

The Medicare Levy Surcharge (MLS) is a surcharge of 1%, on top of the standard 1.5% Medicare levy on income, which is charged to high income earners who do not choose to take out private medical cover.

A rebate of 30% is offered by the Government on private health insurance premiums. Even if your employer has paid your premium you are still entitled to claim the rebate.

The Lifetime Health Cover incentive scheme aims to encourage Australians to take out cover early in life rather than in their later years when they are more likely to make claims. Taking out cover before the 31st July after your 31st birthday leads to reduced premiums for life. A 2% loading is added to premiums for every year after the subjects 30th birthday that the insurance policy is started. Migrants over 31 can participate in the Lifetime Health Cover scheme provided that they take out insurance prior to the first anniversary of the day they became eligible for Medicare.

Qualifying periods

Most funds have a system whereby for a specified period of time at the beginning of your insurance you cannot claim benefits. A health fund can pose up to a 12 month waiting period for hospital cover and a limitless waiting period for ancillary cover to account for pre-existing conditions which should have been picked up in a medical before you subscribed to the insurance. Health funds cannot refuse you cover due to a pre-existing condition.

If you have an accident after joining the fund the qualifying period does not usually apply

Membership categories

There are 4 types of membership category:-

Membership Cover
Single Cover for one person named on the application
Couple: Cover for contributor and one other adult
Family Cover for contributor, another adult + upto 2 dependent children
Single parent: Cover for contributor and upto 2 dependent children

Funds

Funds must be registered under the National Health Act 1953. The websites of some popular funds can be reached using the links below:

Medibank Private - choose medibank private for health cover and travel insurance
Health Insurance, Private Health Cover, Home & Contents Insurance, Private Health Insurance - Australian Unity
Health Insurance, Travel Insurance, Life Insurance, Retirement Solutions - MBF Group
Private Health Insurance, Private Health Cover, Health Care - HBA Health Insurance Health Insurance
nib health funds
Health Insurance Australia - ahm - provides Health Insurance, Travel Insurance, Health Management, OSHC, Corporate Health Cover and Overseas Visitors Cover
(check if covers dental)

Choosing a health care fund can be a daunting task due to the wide variety of plans available. A number of advisory bodies are available and they should be able to help is with our decision.

Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect - compares five of the top fund suppliers packages

Health Insurance Australia - HICA - Offers advice on health insurance including a free online health insurance assessment

Australian Medical Association - Australian Medical Association - provides a checklist for comparing funds

Personal Finance, Shares, Money, Superannuation News - moneymanager.com.au - Sydney Morning Herald Money Manager - offers a clearly explained guide to how health care works in Australia

On the last leg, only Part 4 to go!

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

*A list of things to do when you arrive - Part 4*

*
PLEASE NOTE THAT OFTEN, GOVERNMENT LAWS, REGULATIONS AND PROCEDURES CHANGE OVER TIME - DO NOT RELY ON OLD INFORMATION, INCLUDING THAT GIVEN IN THE BELOW, DATED THREADS.*

*IT IS VERY MUCH IN YOUR OWN INTEREST TO CHECK CURRENT REQUIREMENTS - EITHER CHECK THE CURRENT SITUATION BY ACCESSING THE CURRENT RULES ON OFFICIAL GOVERNMENT WEBSITES, OR FEEL FREE TO START A NEW THREAD AND ASK FOR HELP AND INFORMATION. *



4th and final part!!

Register at a local school

To enrol a child(ren) in a school first telephone and make an appointment to enrol. You'll need to take with you: visa documents, proof of date of birth, hand over file from from their old school detailing their education to date, any reports etc. You may also be required to produce immunisation documents so check when you make the appointment or take them along anyway. Also, if there is a strict catchment area, you will be asked to provide a copy of your rental agreement.

The Australian education system

The responsibility for education is divided between State and Territory governments and the Australian Government, therefore situations will differ slightly from state to state so the info below offers a rough guideline only. For information on the area you are settling in please visit the relevant state education portal using the links below:

Victoria - Redirect Notice for the Department of Education and Training

School Type Age Grade

Pre-School 4 n/a
Primary School 5-12 Kindie/Prep to Y6
Secondary/High School	12-16 Yr7 – 10
College/High School 16-18 Yr11-12
University 18+ n/a

Sometimes secondary/high school and college run into one

Schools referred to as public are schools run by the state and not privately run schools as in the UK.

In most states school is compulsory between the ages of 6 and 15, through primary and secondary/high school.

The school year in Australia runs from late January/early February to December. With the exception of Tasmania who has 3 terms, all states have a 4 term year. There is a long summer holiday during December/January and a break of between 10 days and 1 month between each term. The school day runs from around 9am to around 3pm.

Subjects and Examinations

Primary school and the first four years of secondary school teach the core subjects such as Maths, English and Science, with elective subjects also becoming available in secondary school. Students in years 11 and 12 are encouraged to specialise in subjects of their choice. Students satisfying requirements for their final year will be given an overall grade which compares them with final year students in their state or territory. The results of this grade can help them get into university if they wish. Several schools are now offering the International Baccalaureate (IB) which is recognised in universities in other countries too.

Attendance requirements

Many schools have a uniform and it will be expected that your child wears a uniform if there is one.

Free lunches are not usually provided by state schools, there is often a canteen on site selling food and drink, although most students take their lunch to school with them.

School buses are not the norm for public schools, it is your responsibility to get your child to school.

Corporal punishment is not used in many schools across Australia - children are encouraged to respect their peers and teachers.

Some schools will require that your child's immunisation record reaches a certain standard.

Private schools

There are a wide selection of private schools around the country for a variety of budgets. There are also a lot of catholic schools which are usually private and often a lot cheaper than other private schools. As a general observation, private school fees in Australia tend to be lower than in the UK. The choice between state and private schools is a personal one and a constant debate.

If we decide to send our children to a private school in Australia there are regional independent performance rated lists available by searching on a search engine using private school rating and the area you are looking at as search criteria.

Have a list of questions covering the areas that we feel important, then we can ask the same things at each school and make an informed decision.

Many schools will ask us to wait until we arrive to register, but some will hold a place for us if you contact them and discuss our intentions in advance.

Find a doctor: some doctors bulk bill, which means that you don't get charged anything by the doctor - you sign the form at the end of the consultation and you pay nothing out of your own pocket. The doctor then claims your fee direct from Medicare.

You can visit any doctor we like and move around each time if we want to.

Find a dentist
Scott Robertson, Benton’s Square, Mornington or Mount Eliza Dr Scott Robertson, dentistry and information for all your dental needs in Mornington East, Victoria, Australia

Tom Byrne, Vale Street clinic, Mornington: (03) 5976 1176

Mornington Peninsula Dental clinic, 354 Main Steet, Mornington (Megan Healey) :
Dentist Mornington Peninsula VIC, Dental Clinic Mornington Peninsula Victoria, Dentists Mornington Peninsula, Dental Clinics, Cosmetic Dentists, Teeth Whitening, Fillings, Veneers, Root Canal, Crowns, Bridges, Implants, Orthodontist

Apply for Family Tax Benefit (Centrelink)

Visit a mortgage broker

House buying is fairly simple. Lots more properties are failing at auction, or being sold prior. If you want the house, you….

.* pay 10pct deposit

.* sign a contract (making any changes you feel necessary such as having a building inspection) 

.* agree settlement date

.* hand over conveyancer/solicitor details

.* Wait for c/s to tell you how to pay, or what cheques need to be drawn up.

Move in!

Once a contract is signed, it is binding, unlike UK gazumping tactics!

Get a dog permit : 

Application form: 
City of Melbourne - Pets and animal management - Dog registration

To have a copy of this form sent to you, contact The Lost Dogs' Home on (03) 9329 2934.

The application form provides general information and outlines fees and payment options. New applications can be paid via mail or in person at the Melbourne Town Hall (90-120 Swanston Street or The Lost Dogs' Home (The Lost Dogs Home ) Gracie Street, North Melbourne

And the most important one of all....... 

SPIDERS: Moretein bomb and then get pest control in too (no huntsmen’s in my house!!!). You can buy a pack of 3 cans of moretein. You open a can, leave one in each room of the house and then vacate the property for a few hours.

*WHERE TO SHOP*

When you first get here, you have absolutely no idea where to go for things (beds/TVs/toasters etc etc etc). So before we came over I trawled the t'internet and came up with the list below. Anyone with any other recommendations let me know and I'll add to the list.

This is a list I used when we first came over:-

*Electrical Goods*:

Good Guys 
http://www.thegoodguys.com.au/portal/page/portal/tggwebcms

Retravision
http://www.retravision.com.au/

Go-Lo
http://www.crazyclarks.com.au/

The Electric Discounter (online)
http://www.theelectricdiscounter.com.au/

Allied Appliance
http://www.alliedappliance.com.au/

Big Picture People
http://www.bigpicturepeople.com.au/

Harvey Norman
http://www.harveynorman.com.au/

JB Hi-Fi
http://www.jbhifi.com.au/

Myer
http://www.myer.com.au/

*Furniture*:

Freedom 
http://www.freedom.com.au/

Domayne
http://www.domayne.com.au/

IKEA
http://www.ikea.com/au/en/preindex.html

Sydney’s
http://www.sydneys.com.au/

Fantastic Furniture
http://www.fantasticfurniture.com.au/

*Supermarkets*:

Coles
http://www.coles.com.au/

Safeway (Woolworths)
http://www.woolworths.com.au/

*Beds*:

Forty Winks
http://www.fortywinks.com.au/

Bedshed
http://www.bedshed.com.au/

Bev Marks
http://www.bevmarks.com.au/info/general/Home/get/0/0/

Snooze
http://www.snooze.com.au/bedding/default.aspx?show=all

*Department *Stores:

Adairs (on-line) 
http://www.adairs.com.au/

David Jones
http://www.adairs.com.au/

Domayne
http://www.domayne.com.au/

kmart
http://www.kmart.com.au/

Myer
http://www.myer.com.au/

Target
http://www.myer.com.au/

BigW
http://www.bigw.com.au/

*DIY*

Bunnings
http://www.bunnings.com.au/

Mitre10
http://www.mitre10.com.au/

*BBQ’s*

Barbeques Galore
http://www.barbequesgalore.com.au/

Bunnings
http://www.bunnings.com.au/

Happy shopping!


Good luck to all who are at the start or in the process of moving over.

Dolly


----------



## june2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this list Dolly. 

I'd like to know if I still need to apply for a tax file number when am using a working holiday visa to come?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Yep, if you're going to be earning a wage, you'll need to get yourself a TFN.

Dolly


----------



## june2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, if you're going to be earning a wage, you'll need to get yourself a TFN.
> 
> Dolly


Thanks Dolly, I am clear about that now.


----------



## Ausieboy (Feb 1, 2011)

*Good Information for new migrants*

Hi Dolly,
I must admit that your informaton is too good for any new migrant.
Rgds


----------



## ramsah (Apr 29, 2011)

really very good information

thanks a lot


----------



## Ian Worthington (May 14, 2011)

indeed good info.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Very good info.

Can I add the following

Flat pack and save your shipping cartons. They come in really useful when you move again, not least because you can stack them high in the garage and unpack at your leisure.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I did think of putting that on the list but some shipping companies want their boxes back!!!

Dolly


----------



## yosithezet (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Dolly!


----------



## mpuneet (Jan 26, 2011)

This is Wonderful piece of information. Thanks Dolly.
I am planning to move to Sydney with my family in last week of June and have taken a print of all 4 parts and filed the same in a folder with other "important" documents. Its like a checklist that can be ticked off as we progress in the activities post migrating and settledown.

Thanks again.


----------



## Harjot (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi can someone guide me on the baggage allowed while migrating to australia under visa subclass 175


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

welcome to teh forum harjot
it is 40 kgs each adult, 10 kg for infants. plus 7 kg hand luggage. this applies for first time travel post getting the visa. not sure if it applies for one way ticket or when one goes for validating. but you have to inform the flight/travel agent while booking the ticket about PR


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

welcome to teh forum harjot
it is 40 kgs each adult, 10 kg for infants. plus 7 kg hand luggage. this applies for first time travel post getting the visa. not sure if it applies for one way ticket or when one goes for validating. but you have to inform the flight/travel agent while booking the ticket about PR


----------



## Cyberchill (Jun 2, 2011)

*A couple of other things to research*

Dolly - Wow. Great list and I applaud you for it.

I am currently working on a transfer with my company from the US to Sydney.

Three other items I would suggest for research:

1) If you have school age children make sure you understand the impact of your visa and any fees you may have to pay. In our case, if you are on a 457 visa, then in NSW you need to pay a $110 AUD application fee and a $4500 AUD/year supplemental fee per child.

2) LAFHA - You may be eligible for a Leave Away From Home Allowance. This can save you thousands if you maintain a permanent residence outside of Australia. My employer referred me to a company specializing in this.

3) Novated Lease - There is a tax advantage for this if you use your car primarily for work. Take note there is a minimum km/year requirement! While I may take advantage of this for the tax situation, my primary reason for pursuing this is due to the lack of credit I will have when I arrive in NSW. This way, my company takes the liability and I can choose a car that isn't 10 years old and beat up!

One suggestion for this thread. I see some slanting on this towards UK immigrants. There are special considerations you receive, such as medicare, that those of us in the States (Colonies?) do not enjoy. My employer is responsible for paying private insurance for my family as there is no reciprocity agreement between Australia and the US. Maybe this list could be modified to show key considerations for non-UK citizens, and some of the other state requirements?

In any case, you are giving me a great jump start!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Cyberchill said:


> Dolly - Wow. Great list and I applaud you for it.
> 
> I am currently working on a transfer with my company from the US to Sydney.
> 
> ...


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

as a new entrant how much do i need to prepare for moving?
i have a friend in perth that i'll be staying with,there's a 2 b/r apartment waiting for me so i don't have to worry about the moving in costs..
but still as a newbie, i still worry should anything arise,i have work when i get there but still its better to be prepared for a battle..


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Be prepared for the cost of living ***********SHOCKER***********


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

shockeR? ireland is expensive as well.. food and general commodities but rent is relatively more cheaper..tax and other pay related insurance(s) are crucifying...


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

We have found Australia to be MUCH more expensive than Ireland. For example our weekly grocery bill is exactly TWICE what it was in Ireland. Rent is also more expensive as are clothes, insurance, shoes, utilities, the list is endless. Depends what you are coming from I guess and your salary and situation etc.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi aoife!! well with ireland's economic climate now you lose the value of your money plus the introduction of the new deduction scheme after the new budget it added the burden everybody is already carrying, but its not just money the reason for my big move but the distance to where i'm from..


----------



## Vinni (Jul 25, 2011)

Impressive list... thanks for sharin


----------



## kiwiman (Jul 28, 2011)

*Great Information....*


Hi
Just found this site and it has answered just about "everything" we have had questions about. We have some Kiwi friends that moved ten years ago which have been great help, but this is wonderful. Thanks for all the web sites.
:ranger:

We have moved almost two years ago from the US to New Zealand (husband is a kiwi) beautiful country but that's about it, way to costly!!! It sounds like Austalia has taken the best of the US and combined what they feel are the "good things for the people". We are looking at relocating to Melbourne area...looking to rent a farm if possible or a lifestyle block. We are not city folks!
lane:
Thanks again for help...Diana


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> welcome to teh forum harjot
> it is 40 kgs each adult, 10 kg for infants. plus 7 kg hand luggage. this applies for first time travel post getting the visa. not sure if it applies for one way ticket or when one goes for validating. but you have to inform the flight/travel agent while booking the ticket about PR


does this apply to any airlines??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

most airlines give extra baggage for migrants. you have to check with the airlines how much do they give, it is usually double for migrants


----------



## Consultant_786 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Register for electricity/gas (online)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Any points you have on your UK driving licence will remain on that licence. It will have no effect on your Australian driving licence.

Dolly


----------



## Consultant_786 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any points you have on your UK driving licence will remain on that licence. It will have no effect on your Australian driving licence.
> 
> Dolly




Hi Dolly,
So I presume that Australian insurance will start based on the Australian drivers license and will not need to declare UK driving motoring conviction to them? 

Sorry to be so thick just wanted to get it cleared. 

Regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes - the only question that may be of concern to some is "are you currently, suspended or disqualified from driving in Australia or overseas". 

Dolly


----------



## Consultant_786 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Yes - the only question that may be of concern to some is "are you currently, suspended or disqualified from driving in Australia or overseas".
> 
> Dolly


hi dolly,

No I am not disqualified at all and neither have the U.K Driving Authority revoked my license. What I have got is 6 points due to driving my firends car who had no insurance as I was driving his car it was my responsiblity to find out about his isurance. 

So not been disqualified neither in the U.K nor in Australia but havent driven in Australia only when i was on my short stay 456 visa and no Australian issue at all with my driving. 

As I am currnetly moving to Australia so wanted to know if I had to declare my U.K 6 points to the Australian driving authority when I transfer my license also for the Australian car insurance do I have to declare to them about my 6 U.K points on my license?

regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You won't need to declare your points on your UK licence.

Here's the form you will need to fill out http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/NR/r...ApplicationforaLicenceorLearnerPermit0610.pdf

I know you are not disqualified, I was trying to make the point that if a person has been disqualified it would be the only reason for concern.

Dolly


----------



## Consultant_786 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolly said:


> You won't need to declare your points on your UK licence.
> 
> Here's the form you will need to fill out http://www.vicroads.vic.gov.au/NR/r...ApplicationforaLicenceorLearnerPermit0610.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks Dolly 
really appreciate your help , will be starting another thread on places to live in Southbank and rents etc. Your help in that would be much appreciated. 

regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Any other queries, just ask away.

Dolly


----------



## possage (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, We are moving to Victoria in 6 weeks time. This was amazingly helpful to read so thanks Dolly sooo very much for taking the time and effort to put it all down. Do you know of anyone that shipped their car from the uk over to Australia? We are tossing up wether to do this or not. 
Hope life 'down under' continues to delight you
x Possage


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Possage,

Shipping a car over has been discussed before on the forum and I think the consensus of opinion was that it wasn't worth the hassle and effort. Karen (moderator kaz101) shipped her car over and it wasn't a good experience.

Life here is great, I'm sure you will feel the same when you finally arrive here.

Dolly


----------



## nellyskylark (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! Very helpful Dolly, thanks I'm moving to Adelaide with my husband in November this year. I think this will become my checklist.


----------



## bilkar (Sep 12, 2011)

Dolly (and the rest)
Thank you SO much for the advice.

We are in the middle of discussion with an employer and this site has been very helpful.

-Bil


----------



## nellyskylark (Sep 24, 2011)

*Advice on insurance policies*

Hi, again thanks to Dolly for great advice she has provided.

One thing I'm a bit unsure about is what to do about health & life insurance. Are there policies for the time from leaving the UK until getting settled in Australia? I imagine there'll be some sort of health insurance policy we can get to cover this, but do most people carrying on with their UK life insurance policies until getting a permanent base & reviewing options in Australia? Can you do that?:confused2:


----------



## woolypear (Oct 12, 2011)

*very helpful*

Thanks for all of your research and for posting all the info!


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been in Australia for 2 years. now look back to your list, I wish I could have seen it earlier


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

very useful site for victoria : 

Working Families Program
please visit : ways2work (ways2work.business.vic.gov.au) 
An online toolkit for parents, carers and employers helping people back to the paid workforce and promoting work and family balance. 

The Government seeks to support working families balance their work responsibilities and family lives.

Workplace research shows that supporting the work life balance of employees makes good business sense. Implementing family friendly initiatives can be simple and inexpensive and result in significant organisational benefits – reduced turnover and absenteeism as well as a boost to productivity and customer satisfaction. It can also enhance a business’ reputation, enabling employers to attract and retain the best employees.

A unique and comprehensive website called ‘ways2work’ has been created to promote family friendly workplaces. It covers issues such as pregnancy and work, pay equity, part-time employment, flexible work arrangements and the legal rights and obligations of parents, carers and employers. The website is also useful for parents and carers considering a return to the paid workforce. 

The Government has also established an independent body called the Working Families Council to act as a forum for and a promoter of fair and flexible workplace practises and pay equity issues. The Council is made up of representatives from employers groups and unions as well as academics and government officers.

As part of their promotional activities, the Working Families Council has established the annual Fair and Flexible Employer Recognition Awards. Winners are given access to a special brandmark for 12 months to promote themselves as an employer of choice. Award applications and case studies of winning businesses are maintained on the ways2work website.




Who Can Help? - Business Victoria on 13 22 15 (local call cost, within Australia)
or + 61 3 9651 9999 (International)


----------



## Ritukumar (Sep 29, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> most airlines give extra baggage for migrants. you have to check with the airlines how much do they give, it is usually double for migrants


Hi Dolly

Does this apply for 457 visa also (Long term Business visa)

Ritu


----------



## thesallycho (Oct 31, 2011)

*wa or bust*



Dolly said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> I know exactly what you're going through at the moment....it's a complete nightmare!! I had planned everything down to the last and I thought I was prepared for the shippers, but I was woefully unprepared. But, it's all worth it. You've chosen a lovely part of the State to live in. PM or email me when you arrive and we can meet up for a chat, and I'll be able to give you some pointers.
> 
> ...


Hello Dolly,
my partner and I have been living in the US for 15 years, prior to that the UK. We are planning on moving back to my home state of WA. I was wondering how much 'Stuff" you brought from the UK? I was planning on just bringing our basics, as in photos, paperwork and some of my antique pieces. Any idea's you care to share?
Cheers.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

We went with the "bring as much as you can and chuck/update as you go along" option. That way at least you have stuff when you get here, 1. takes the pressure off running around trying to buy everything and 2. once you arrive it's always nice to have familiar stuff around you.

Dolly


----------



## Dee-Aus (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Dolly. Wow, thank you SO MUCH for this COMPREHENSIVE sticky thread! Very helpful indeed.

May I just ask about my child's schooling, though... would you know if the Australian government requires parents to immediately enroll their child in school? Is there a deadline for newly migrated students to start going to a school?

I'm planning for our possible move next year (May or June) and will initially be staying in temporary accommodations. Only when my husband or I find work will we look for an apartment (to be near work) to rent. I understand my daughter would then attend the public school in our apartment's zone/catchment. What should I do about my daughter's education while we are newly arrived and still looking for work (as this might take quite some time) and have not yet moved into an apartment? 

Also, would you know if schools accept students in the middle of terms? Or will we just need to wait for the next term to start so that everything will be in place then?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

no, there's no deadline on when children should start school.

Once you're aware of the school zone and then chosen your rental, you can then enrol your child. A school will not accept a child unless a copy of the lease can be provided. Getting a rental doesn't really take that much time. If you do have problems in choosing, you'll have to pick the best of a bad bunch and negotiate on the length of the lease. So basically, as far as schooling is concerned getting a rental is more important than getting a job! The quicker you do that, the quicker you can get your child into school and then you can focus 100% on finding a job.

You can enrol a child at any time.

It's all a juggling act......but it all seems to work itself out somehow. Don't stress too much about it (I know, easier said than done).

Dolly


----------



## Dee-Aus (Oct 21, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> no, there's no deadline on when children should start school.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks a lot Dolly for easing my concerns! I am so glad to know that there is no deadline. Ok, I will take your advice and not stress too much about it. Anyway, I still have time to prepare. Thank you so much and keep up the GREAT work in this forum, your advice is really valuable and priceless and helps loads of immigrant hopefuls like me!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*Beginning a life in Australia*

a little help from DIAC too
http://www.immi.gov.au/living-in-australia/settle-in-australia/beginning-life/_pdf/eng.pdf


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, i just got my PR granted recently (subclass 175) and I need to make first entry by December. Can anyone tell me if there is a specific amount of time you are required to stay after the first landing? Would two weeks be OK? I currently live in Abu Dhabi and need more time to wrap up my affairs here...


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Swerveut said:


> Hello, i just got my PR granted recently (subclass 175) and I need to make first entry by December. Can anyone tell me if there is a specific amount of time you are required to stay after the first landing? Would two weeks be OK? I currently live in Abu Dhabi and need more time to wrap up my affairs here...


You can make an entry, and come back on the very next flight, but taking such a long haul flight, experts/seniors recommend, taking a break for around 2 weeks bare minimum to get yourself registered with several Govt entities, and enjoy your time there.

Cheers!


----------



## utsc (Mar 27, 2010)

Most job posting require that the applicant have the employment authorization to work in Australia before applying for a job. My question is how do potential employers know if the applicant has the necessary employment authorization? Should new permanent residents mention in their CV that they are permanent residents in Australia and or attach some kind of proof?

I ask the above question because CV of new comers only have foreign qualifications & experience and hence potential employers know that they are not from Australia. So potential employers might skip these type of CV's due to the possible hassle / time involved in verifying employment authorization status of the applicant.

What is the best possible way to overcome this potential problem


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

utsc said:


> Most job posting require that the applicant have the employment authorization to work in Australia before applying for a job. My question is how do potential employers know if the applicant has the necessary employment authorization? Should new permanent residents mention in their CV that they are permanent residents in Australia and or attach some kind of proof?
> 
> I ask the above question because CV of new comers only have foreign qualifications & experience and hence potential employers know that they are not from Australia. So potential employers might skip these type of CV's due to the possible hassle / time involved in verifying employment authorization status of the applicant.
> 
> What is the best possible way to overcome this potential problem


Yes. You can mention that in a CV in summary. Just in some words like 'Have valid PR visa for Aus'.

Also while you apply for a job, post the cover letter mentioning about your Visa type and duration of stay etc.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Mention that you have a PR in your Cv under some section like "additional information".
Also, ensure you mention this in your cover letter...



utsc said:


> Most job posting require that the applicant have the employment authorization to work in Australia before applying for a job. My question is how do potential employers know if the applicant has the necessary employment authorization? Should new permanent residents mention in their CV that they are permanent residents in Australia and or attach some kind of proof?
> 
> I ask the above question because CV of new comers only have foreign qualifications & experience and hence potential employers know that they are not from Australia. So potential employers might skip these type of CV's due to the possible hassle / time involved in verifying employment authorization status of the applicant.
> 
> What is the best possible way to overcome this potential problem


----------



## liza soi (Oct 24, 2013)

very attractive site, it's really a cool site.thanks for lancing.


----------



## aska0903 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am happy to find this great forum where I find many useful information. Thank you for shaing!


----------



## abhilash (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sumeet ,

I have received my PR for SYDNEY last week and i m planning to move by march first week 2014 . My profile is Unix AIX system administrator . will you please help me to create a AU resume and find vacancies & interviews .



Thanks
Abhilash 

Unix AIX SysAdmin -NSW SS (190) || 29/8/2013 Date of Visa Application || 28/11/2013 Visa Grant Date || moving to sydney 10/03/2014


----------



## 1234fizaleon (Dec 16, 2013)

It's Such a great post I appreciate your post.


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hi*



PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sumeet & we have recently migrated to Sydney.
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________________________

Hi Sumeet,

First of all thanks for the support provided.

I am working with a bank, also I belong to & is currently posted in Punjab.

I am planning to move to SYDNEY NSW soon, Kindly advise with some good formats of CV along with covering letter. My email id is [email protected]

Warm Regards
Rits:


----------



## falcon1959 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Thanks*

What a great list to check against when you have just arrived. Although I thought I had covered everything, you have added to my own list a number of items I had still not done yet.

There are some real golden nuggets included especially advice on exploring the area you want to live in. We have already crossed off one area we were interested in after following your advice on talking to as many locals as possible.

Thanks again
Garry


----------



## Danelle Jones (Dec 19, 2013)

Great info in here! Thanks Dolly!


----------



## sammy_mjs (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi,
So i've been in oz for just over a month, been in sydney, and ive realized that i have spent most of my money and still don't have a job.

so change of plans i want to do my Farming work and get it out of the way, so at least i can travel a bit not worry about my second year and still look for a job in sponsorship,

Can any one advise on some good places or company i can do my regional work at... pref would like to do something to work in hospitality! as i know thats something i can do.

mucho help needed.. 
Thanks


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello friends

I'm traveling to Sydney via Singapore. The halt is of 14 hours. Can I go outside of airport to see the place. What I have to do extra..?

Aamir


----------



## miteshm82 (Aug 20, 2013)

ku_ind said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I'm traveling to Sydney via Singapore. The halt is of 14 hours. Can I go outside of airport to see the place. What I have to do extra..?
> 
> Aamir



Yes, apply for transit visa


----------



## Danelle Jones (Dec 19, 2013)

*Cheap Mattress/Bed Melbourne*

I just like to add that I was able to buy a cheap mattress and bed from Regal Sleep Solutions (Melbourne's Best Bed & Mattress Store | Buy Beds & Mattresses in Melbourne & Online | Regal Sleep Solutions) here in Melbourne. I would of saved almost half of what they wanted me to pay at Snooze! You Snooze you lose I guess! 



Dolly said:


> 4th and final part!!
> 
> *Beds*:
> 
> ...


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,
I am AUS PR holder and have to visit AUS once before Apr 2014. Can I enter AUS before teh date and coem back?how many days shoudl i spend in AUS to have my PR valid even aftre I return back from AUS.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

amarnathp said:


> Hello,
> I am AUS PR holder and have to visit AUS once before Apr 2014. Can I enter AUS before teh date and coem back?how many days shoudl i spend in AUS to have my PR valid even aftre I return back from AUS.


Hi Amar, 

We have been granted 190 visa by NSW. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my husband's and our son's). 

I have couple of questions before we move. 
1. Is there any restriction/requirement to stay for a certain number of days when we arrive for the first time? (We plan to stay for 3 weeks and come back to our home country and only I will be flying back later on sometime at the end of the year )
2. My husband would be getting his new passport before we fly, but my husband's visa grant letter has his old passport. Is there any process to tie his latest passport to the visa? 
3. Most importantly, although I have been granted based on my skill, do I have the freedom to look for jobs outside of my profession. For example I am interested in teaching rather than IT?


----------



## Brutuzrawk (Jan 30, 2014)

Very concise! what type of work did you find and how long did it take you to become employed ?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am on 190 VISA and would be reaching Sydney in second week of April with my spouse.

I have read few threads and came up with below list of things, I should do as soon as possible after reaching Australia.


Accommodation (I will be sharing a flat with my friend)
Open a bank account (I have opened in NAB)
TAX File Number -TFN (I have got one within a week)
Medicare Card
RTA (or NSW Photo) Card
Centerlink Registration

I have also listed down action items which I have already completed so that it would be helpful for others too.

Please let me know if I am missing anything. 

Regards.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz (Apr 29, 2014)

Quite a comprehensive list. Thanks a lot Dolly.


----------



## anandashar (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All,

These will be really helpful information.

Thanks


----------



## kingshez (May 28, 2014)

Hi

Can any one let me know is there any restriction from the Australian government to have certain amount of money with you while coming to Australia on skilled immigration visa sub class 189, please let me know about it, thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

No specific req for 189.. but general customs rules and limits apply.


----------



## kingshez (May 28, 2014)

Please let me know about the general custom rules and limits,

regards


----------



## rajemailid (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello Jyotikhtr,
Thanks for the quick and easy list. can you help me how to go about getting TFN before reaching Oz? I tried to get the TFN and got a message "checking with DIPB..." and failed. with status something similar as "You have not reached Australia". Looks like only if you have got the stamp (first entry) you are allowed to get TFN. In that case how did you got the TFN before reaching Sydney?


Regards,
Raj



jyotikhtr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on 190 VISA and would be reaching Sydney in second week of April with my spouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## vishVpre (May 9, 2014)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on 190 VISA and would be reaching Sydney in second week of April with my spouse.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyothi

That's a very inofrmative post by you. Can you please share in detail what you have done for each of the activity you mentioned. I mean the process to go about.

We have recently received our Grant (189). We plan to visit Aus in the next few months. Please share so that we can learn & use your experience.

Gud luck for your plans in Aus.


----------



## vishVpre (May 9, 2014)

rajemailid said:


> Hello Jyotikhtr,
> Thanks for the quick and easy list. can you help me how to go about getting TFN before reaching Oz? I tried to get the TFN and got a message "checking with DIPB..." and failed. with status something similar as "You have not reached Australia". Looks like only if you have got the stamp (first entry) you are allowed to get TFN. In that case how did you got the TFN before reaching Sydney?
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right Raj. I read this..

"You can only complete this application if you are a permanent migrant or temporary visitor who is actually in Australia"

Can somebody explain the process to get this done?


----------



## vishVpre (May 9, 2014)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> We have been granted 190 visa by NSW. We are planning to first land in Australia to activate our visas (mine, my husband's and our son's).
> 
> ...


No restriction on nof days. You can visit multiple times & your stay can be as short as 1 day.

Changes of Passport Details
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929

All freedom to work in any profession of your choice.


----------



## SmithE (Jun 2, 2014)

*A cuppa or two.*

A cuppa or two! The tea here is much the same as back home so found my first cuppa was exactly the same as when I left England. 



Dolly said:


> Here's a list I flung together on what you need to do when you've landed in Australia. As I live in Victoria, it has a slant towards that State but the general gist is the same for all States.
> 
> I've had to publish this in 4 parts as it's quite long.
> Sit down, get a cuppa, it's a long one!
> ...


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had stayed in Australia since Nov 2011 to July 2013. During that period I had my TFN.
I have now been granted 189 visa, should I again apply for TFN again? Or would the old one suffice?


----------



## raijatt (Apr 19, 2014)

muco14 said:


> I had stayed in Australia since Nov 2011 to July 2013. During that period I had my TFN.
> I have now been granted 189 visa, should I again apply for TFN again? Or would the old one suffice?


TRF stays with you for lifetime. So theres no need to apply for it again


----------



## AusExpat217 (Apr 10, 2014)

I heard that there are a few agencies that can help setup things like

Tax File Number, Medicare Card, a Sim Card etc before you come to australia for the first time for some fees.

Anyone know about them ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Huhhhh why would one need agent/agencies to do such basic tasks, trust me you don't 've to waste your money for getting: Tax File Number(TFN) which can easily be done 'Online', Medicare Card by paying 'One Visit' to the office with your Passport, Sim Card is available without using agency.



Girl Aussie



AusExpat217 said:


> I heard that there are a few agencies that can help setup things like
> 
> Tax File Number, Medicare Card, a Sim Card etc before you come to australia for the first time for some fees.
> 
> Anyone know about them ?


----------



## AusExpat217 (Apr 10, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Huhhhh why would one need agent/agencies to do such basic tasks, trust me you don't 've to waste your money for getting: Tax File Number(TFN) which can easily be done 'Online', Medicare Card by paying 'One Visit' to the office with your Passport, Sim Card is available without using agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl Aussie


Didn't know getting TFN was so easy. I heard it takes 2-3 weeks/a month and pain in the ass process to get one. same with medicare. ofcourse it doesn't make sense to pay some agency if it were so easy..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

For TFN, check below link, arrives in 2-6 weeks.

https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Tax-file-number/Applying-for-a-TFN/

For Medicare: 

Medicare enrolment application form (3101)

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie




AusExpat217 said:


> Didn't know getting TFN was so easy. I heard it takes 2-3 weeks/a month and pain in the ass process to get one. same with medicare. ofcourse it doesn't make sense to pay some agency if it were so easy..


----------



## AusExpat217 (Apr 10, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> For TFN, check below link, arrives in 2-6 weeks.
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Tax-file-number/Applying-for-a-TFN/
> 
> ...


Thank You !


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome, good luck!

Girl Aussie



AusExpat217 said:


> Thank You !


----------



## VIPIN_MATT (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks all for all the valuable info.... really helpful !!!


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you both Ratnakar and girlaussie.. It really helped... Can I get a medicare card without a valid address in Australia ? Or do I need to show them any Australian address proof ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, 'you need to register your bank account details before you take advantage of the range of claiming options available'

Medicare services

Girl Aussie



greeniearun said:


> Also, I read in the forum when you apply for a medicare card, you should have a bank account. Is it so too ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No problem 

You can get Medicare card on temporary address & later change it to permanent one, 
But you definitely can't use PO Box as valid address.

Girl Aussie



greeniearun said:


> Thank you both Ratnakar and girlaussie.. It really helped... Can I get a medicare card without a valid address in Australia ? Or do I need to show them any Australian address proof ?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi
Anyone can give me some tips on how I can book a furnished studio just for a week or two from overseas.

Thanks in advance


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's not difficult at all simply visit airbnb or any serviced apartment website, enter the dates you want to stay, get confirmation straight away if place is available, book and pay by credit card or whatever suits you & that's. It.

Girl Aussie



alamin104 said:


> Hi
> Anyone can give me some tips on how I can book a furnished studio just for a week or two from overseas.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## au applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

*Bank account*

How much time does it take to open a bank account? What are the documents required? Currently I am in India. Can I open an Australian bank account sitting here in India


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

au applicant said:


> How much time does it take to open a bank account? What are the documents required? Currently I am in India. Can I open an Australian bank account sitting here in India


 http://migrant.nabgroup.com/en/new-main-landing-page/australia

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## phlojo (Dec 3, 2014)

Excellent info; thank you!

I have some questions (please let me know if you think I should start a separate thread.) 

Background: I got the grant (class 190) and I plan to move to Melbourne. in the Spring (in the March-May time frame), get a job and then have my wife and son join me. 

1. As I understand it, it's nearly impossible to find an apartment to rent from here (am I right?) - I'd have to go there and stay somewhere temporarily (AirBNB has some options), get a bank account (created online first, and just confirmed with my passport there) and get a TFN while I'm at it. Then I can contact a rental agency and start hunting for apartments. 

Questions: 
(a) Do you know of any options for finding an apartment *before* heading down there?
(b) Any idea about how long I should expect to have to stay in a temporary accommodation?
(c) Is a temporary place (AirBNB rental) ok to open a bank account, get a TFN number, etc? Or is a lease required at most places?

2. I understand that changing the address is easy (online with the bank and other Oz authorities?); can anyone confirm this?

3. Tons of web sites say that the public transportation is very good in Melbourne. I'm not sure what they compare it to. Can one get by [for a few months] without a car, similar to a large European city?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1 a: Not impossible but relatively difficult as they expect you to visit the place before signing the agreement but you can get serviced apartment or check airbnb for short stay.

1 b: Upto you, we stayed for about 4 weeks & then got a place. 

1 c: no, you don't need lease to open an account or TFN.

2: Absolutely simple, all changes can be made online or by calling them.

3: I have no idea, sorry

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



phlojo said:


> 1. As I understand it, it's nearly impossible to find an apartment to rent from here (am I right?) - I'd have to go there and stay somewhere temporarily (AirBNB has some options), get a bank account (created online first, and just confirmed with my passport there) and get a TFN while I'm at it. Then I can contact a rental agency and start hunting for apartments.
> 
> Questions:
> (a) Do you know of any options for finding an apartment *before* heading down there?
> ...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Rah1x said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Can you tell me based on your personal experience, what does Medicare actually covers?
> 
> Thanks...


 Not much. 1/2 to 2/3 of costs towards community-based medical treatment. Many things are not covered or have limits on costs you can claim in a year, such as psychotherapy, physio, dental + more. Same amount back on private consultations if you dont want to wait for appointments but again limits on yearly amounts. 

100% of inpatient care if you are admitted to a public hospital but not extras such as single room, specific consultant, therapies. If its a private hospital you pay full price. 

Cheaper medication than the list price, still not cheap at $30-$80 unless you are unable to work and have no income then its about $6.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> Not much. 1/2 to 2/3 of costs towards community-based medical treatment. Many things are not covered or have limits on costs you can claim in a year, such as psychotherapy, physio, dental + more. Same amount back on private consultations if you dont want to wait for appointments but again limits on yearly amounts.
> 
> 100% of inpatient care if you are admitted to a public hospital but not extras such as single room, specific consultant, therapies. If its a private hospital you pay full price.
> 
> Cheaper medication than the list price, still not cheap at $30-$80 unless you are unable to work and have no income then its about $6.


oh, thats sounds frightening...

So let say, I catch cold, and then what? I mean appointment could be like waiting for ever... 

Is there a common OTC you can buy? and is OTC covered in medicare?


Thanks...


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

oh common, its not a forever wait. You can get appointment fairly quickly for your 'cold' 

sorry what is OTC?

Girl Aussie 



Rah1x said:


> oh, thats sounds frightening...
> 
> So let say, I catch cold, and then what? I mean appointment could be like waiting for ever...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

yea, OTC is over the counter drugs.... I am not aware of them in Aus.. what are the most common ones there?.. like aspirin?.. and is OTC covered in Medicare?


----------



## Dom 1966 (Jan 14, 2015)

OTC drugs available include aspirin, cough and cold medicines, analgesics, anti-fungal medicines, sunscreens etc.

Medicare does not cover medicines. Prescription medicines are covered by PBS (Pharmaceutical benefits Scheme). This provides everyone subsidised medicines for all approved drugs. Once you spend over certain thresholds for prescribed pharmaceuticals you "may" be able to get free medicines.

Our healthcare system is very good compared to most countries, but is paid for by tax payers through a medicare levy deducted from your pay. 2% of your taxable income from everyone earning above $30K. If you don't take out private health insurance there is an additional 1 to 1.5% depending how high your income is.

Seeing a Doctor is simple make an appt with a local medical clinic. Some Doctors "bulk-Bill" meaning they accept the Governments levy. Most charge an amount above the scheduled fee in which case you pay that amount currently about $20- $40 per visit. Hope this helps. See Medicare website for details.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

I have a question about Passenger Card...

Look at this page:
https://www.immi.gov.au/managing-australias-borders/border-security/travel/document/index.htm#c

It says there is something called a Passenger Card... So do we need it when we come for the first time there with PR?

Thanks...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

The sample at the end says *"MAKE SURE YOU HAVE COMPLETED BOTH SIDES OF THIS CARD. PRESENT THIS CARD ON ARRIVAL WITH YOUR PASSPORT"*

This sounds like we must fill it before we arrive...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Flight attendant will give it you. Must be filled in and handed in on arrival with your passport. Everyone including citizens fill them, they have departure cards too.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

_shel said:


> Flight attendant will give it you. Must be filled in and handed in on arrival with your passport. Everyone including citizens fill them, they have departure cards too.


What about point 3 on that card?

"Goods obtained overseas or purchased duty and/or tax free in Australia with a combined total price of more than AUD$900, including gifts"? 

Is my laptop included in it? I mean there could be many things altogether total above 900.

Thanks..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not usually unless new.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Duty free concession

_Personal goods are free from duty and tax if they are:

owned and used by you overseas for 12 months or more_


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

Guyz,

I have contacted DIBP on the not finding "form 994i" (mentioned on the grant letter). So they gave me the following:

"The Beginning a life in Australia booklet is now found on the Department of Social Services website. Please see: https://www.dss.gov.au/our-responsibilities/settlement-services/beginning-a-life-in-australia"

Hope this is of use for others too...


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> THats really nice Rah1x,
> 
> Would please share the same in the forum.
> 
> Feeling lazy to find out.....


Ok.. visit here:
https://www.dss.gov.au/our-responsibilities/settlement-services/settle-in-australia

The PDF given there from the first link btw is 2 yrs old. So you will also need to read the other links from the website after you have read the pdf..

Take care..


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

sarohas said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in April and want to know - Is it good to buy a laptop from India than from Australia? I assume warranty could be a issue if i buy it from India. Please assist.
> 
> Also what else we should buy it from India in comparison to Australia. Thanks!


I had the same confusion... The cost as per my research would be higher in Aus for electronic items... So I am thinking about buying it from here instead.

But that means no warranty as well.. 

Also, I am a bit worried about these items being counted as `import` at the airport..


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
You can check the prices on JB HiFi, Dicksmith,... Usually, it is better to buy with local warranty.






Rah1x said:


> I had the same confusion... The cost as per my research would be higher in Aus for electronic items... So I am thinking about buying it from here instead.
> 
> But that means no warranty as well..
> 
> Also, I am a bit worried about these items being counted as `import` at the airport..


----------



## sarohas (Feb 18, 2014)

anm said:


> Hi guys
> I bought mine in Australia - it's definitely cheaper than India - unless you want carry one that you already have - but yes the plug and warranty becomes a bit of a problem - unless you have international warranty - my suggestion. Buy it in australia - you can check Harvey Norman and domayne for prices


Hi- if we take my gaming console XBOX from India, will it work there? Does Aus have the same 220-240 voltage? Thx!


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

sarohas said:


> Hi- if we take my gaming console XBOX from India, will it work there? Does Aus have the same 220-240 voltage? Thx!


Yeah it would work. You just have to buy an adaptor once you arrive to suit the plug points in australia.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys I need some advise regarding buying a car. My budget is 5000 dollars. My question is which car is ideal and some good car sales web sites in Melbourne.
Thanks


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Carsales.com.au is quite nice - I bought mine through that - also Toyota and Hyundai are quite popular here - in that budget you should get something nice but atleast 7-8 years old as I gather. Just check for their service records and road worthiness


----------



## gotstamped (Nov 27, 2013)

hi guys, a question: i received my visa grant last year and went to australia to visit for a week only.
i was not ready to move there yet.

during my visit, i just did sight seeing. i did not apply for a TFN or registered in medicare/centrelink yet.

i just want to confirm that i have satisfied the initial entry requirement, even though i did not do anything other than have a vacation, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 
I did the same thing last year - for Centrelink , you anyway require an address proof.
We did all of it only after shifting here (which happened this year) 
We did you bank account first ( with a friends address) and then when onto to getting a rental place , Centrelink , TFN and so on . 
Don't worry you can do all of that when you shift


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi

Information on this topic is very important and wanted to know that is there any idea that what kind of jobs are on hotscale? We have to do any kind of extra short term courses to match our skills according to Australian market requirements? I am worried about the job and don't have idea hiw I am going to manage. 


Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There are some jobs where you will need a little further training to bring you up to Australian standards but most not. 

Your main concern should be breaking down language, cultural and communication barriers. Getting to know Australian ways of doing things and taking them on board. Once you can get your head around that stuff the job hunting and then the work place will be a breeze.


----------

